# Brake upgrades?



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

I have stock brakes currently on my '92 sentra and would it be possible to bolt on disk brakes on the rear if they are currently drum brakes? I mean would i be able to order the disks for my car and use them?


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

you have to convert the entire back spindle,its a pretty big job n u needsome $. im in school now so i cant give u the link for the dude that sells them,ill post it later


----------



## Insert Name Here (Feb 19, 2004)

Im not sure how it is on ur car. But i know that on mine, its suggested that a front brake upgrade be done first. This is because ull have more stopping power in the back if the front brakes are stock and the braking distance and power is the same. BUT like I said Im not sure.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it is alot harder on the B13 since there are no kits, but it's not too bad compared to the old way us B14 guys used to do it. Anyway, since the B13 has independent rear suspension, you need to change out the spindles and hub to that of an SE-R. It's not that difficult really. Try asking Greg Vogel or going to a junk yard.

I think Greg would be an excellent source when it comes to looking up parts. He's a B13 owner as well. He can find you the part and even sell it to you. 1-866-55-MOSSY


----------

